# Hauntcast Ring Tones



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a pre-Halloween treat for me minions, get your Hauntcast ring tones http://hauntcast.net/downloads/ring-tones/
If you have any ideas for other ring tones drop me a line.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you gonna make an Iphone app?


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We've got an app for that. The iPhone app was released last month, so help yourself.


----------



## tvguy347 (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome ringtones!  The best out of the group, in my opinion, are "Pick up the phone!" and the laughing ring.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool. I like the first one. @I don't answer phones. It's not in my job description."


----------

